# Vga to HDMI converter



## mrtickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello 
I have pluscom VGA to HDMI converter that i purchased about 4 months ago and it was working perfect,
But now there is no sound coming through the box to my tv from my pc but i have picture. The audio cable goes from the 3.5mm jack on the pc to the converter box L/r and everything is connected properly and as it should be i have even tried different settings on my pc when the audio is connected and still no sound.
Would anyone have any ideas on whats wrong with it.
Thanks


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Did you change any settings configuration, or was audio working fine and just stopped?


----------



## mrtickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Audio was working and just stopped.
I powered off the box at night and the next day i went to watch a film i downloaded and the sound wouldn work it wouldn even work if i played music or another film


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

If it really did just stop working without any changes, all you can do is a little scientific method to find where the problem is. Is the PC putting out sound? Is the cable good? Is your TV still putting out audio, and still accepting a signal from that input?


----------



## mrtickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes my computer is putting out sound i do plug speakers in and they work fine.Yes my tv is working audio is working and the HDMI port and i have tried another hdmi cable and audio cable and still no luck so i think the box might be f**k.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Sounds like you found your frak. If it's expensive to replace, I'd try it out on another system if possible first before you pick up a replacement or alternative device.


----------



## mrtickel (Jan 6, 2012)

V-six thanks for all the help, i have tried it on my friends system and still no joy and i tried it on another tv in my house and the box just wont work and its not my pc because i can play the film on my small tv by just using the vga to vga and audio R/L it plays perfect its just ashame my big tv has no VGA


----------

